# ? Using canned chicken for enchiladas?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Have you ever used your canned chicken to make enchiladas? Am watching a you tube video on preparing chicken encheladas; but they are using raw, skinless chicken breast. First they browned the poultry then added onion and cheese and proceded from there.


Will this recipe work with pre-cooked (home canned) chicken breast or does it need the browing in a pan to develop the flavor?

The recipe is finished off in the oven. 

tx, 

stef


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Stef, I use my canned chicken for enchiladas all of the time. They are great. I put them in a sautÃ© pan for a few minutes to warm them up, and then I can add whatever spices I want. I just made chicken broccoli roll ups the other day on a spur of the moment , and it made me so thankful that I had canned chicken available. Your enchiladas sound tasty.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

all the time! In fact we use our canned meat (chicken, venison, rabbit) for all kinds of "rollup" type quick meals using tortilla shells as the base. I like to sprinkle on cheese and meat, heat up in the microwave for 45 seconds, add some salsa and sour cream, roll up and enjoy. DH likes to do the same, but adds some pickled jalapenos on top.

Enchiladas do sound good, I've got several jars of sauce I made up too.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thank you, Ladies. I'm glad to know it can be used this way. Was kind of tired of soup or casseroles.

Wish I could just eat it out of the jar. It smells so good! But there are so many that say it's not safe to use without cooking, first.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Stef said:


> Thank you, Ladies. I'm glad to know it can be used this way. Was kind of tired of soup or casseroles.
> 
> Wish I could just eat it out of the jar. It smells so good! But there are so many that say it's not safe to use without cooking, first.


I eat mine all the time in chicken salad. As long as it was processed at the right temp and time and the jar is sealed it's fine to use out of the jar. I raw pack mine and it's cooked VERY well. Just falls apart.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Stef said:


> Thank you, Ladies. I'm glad to know it can be used this way. Was kind of tired of soup or casseroles.
> 
> Wish I could just eat it out of the jar. It smells so good! But there are so many that say it's not safe to use without cooking, first.


I also eat it right out of the jar on top of salad, my favorite way,just like tuna.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm another one that eats WHAT I PROCESS right out of the jar, but that is because I know exactly how it was prepared and what methods/ingredients that went into it. 

In no way am I suggesting that YOUR goods are safe to eat out of the jar because I have no idea what you did in the process. You have to decide for yourself if you trust your own canning methods. Do your own research, understand the risks, and then make your decision.


----------

